# Car-pool from to Abu Dhabi?



## Monalisa (Jun 14, 2008)

If you commute to Abu Dhabi from Dubai(I am in Mirdiff) and would like to alternate driving days with someone, please send me an PM.I would be very happy to hear from you.
I am a professional female with no criminal record...so far!
If I continue doing the drive daily on my own, I wouldn't guarantee that for much longer!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Monalisa said:


> If you commute to Abu Dhabi from Dubai(I am in Mirdiff) and would like to alternate driving days with someone, please send me an PM.I would be very happy to hear from you.
> I am a professional female with no criminal record...so far!
> If I continue doing the drive daily on my own, I wouldn't guarantee that for much longer!!!!
> Thanks!



I do the drive at the moment from International City to Salam/Electra Junction, leave Dubai 7-7:30 but leave Abu Dhabi anytime from 6pm to 9pm depending on work. 

also will be moving to al Barsha soon..


.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

mayotom said:


> I do the drive at the moment from International City to Salam/Electra Junction, leave Dubai 7-7:30 but leave Abu Dhabi anytime from 6pm to 9pm depending on work.
> 
> also will be moving to al Barsha soon..
> 
> ...


You might also consider discovery gardens as it is the nearest location when coming from AD and rents are not very expensive in there comparing to other places in Dubai.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Helios said:


> You might also consider discovery gardens as it is the nearest location when coming from AD and rents are not very expensive in there comparing to other places in Dubai.



the extra few minutes drive is well worth having facilities around home, like the simple things of going downstairs to the Grocery, and Mall of the Emirates is 100 meters away from the place that I have gotten and its 4000 pcm paid monthly no deposit. so quiet a result I think.

I like the Discovery apartments, but there is a serious lack of facilities in the development. but then again its better than JLT.


thanks anyway Helios


----------

